

Stripe Connect - naz
https://stripe.com/connect

======
awicklander
It's almost impossible to overstate the disruption Stripe is causing, and this
is taking it to a whole other level.

We have an app (<http://tulasoftware.com>) that yoga studios use to run their
business and we're able to compete with some very well funded companies in no
small part because of our Stripe integration.

We've been guiding people through the stripe account creation process though,
and having them manually enter their API keys. This basically eliminates the
need for any manual intervention at all.

So awesome.

~~~
ebzlo
I'm interested to hear how you guys are doing the integration? (Integration
meaning your users create Stripe accounts). Do you guys direct them to
Stripe.com and offer instructions on how to do it?

~~~
awicklander
Yeah, right now we essentially say 'hey, go get a stripe account, then come
back and give us your api keys'. We give them some video tutorials along the
way to explain what an API key is, how it works, and how to set up the
integration.

It's relatively smooth, but definitely not as smooth as this new feature
allows for.

~~~
jordo37
I'm very impressed that works for Yoga studio owners. Do you have anyone balk
at the requirements for this such as the bank account?

~~~
awicklander
Not really. Most of them understand that in order for them to get their
deposits they need to provide their bank account info.

------
someone13
Since the other submission seems to have disappeared, here's the associated
blog post:

<https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-connect>

------
jarcoal
This is a great feature, but before I start sending my clients to Stripe to
create an account, they need to build a portal designed for that kind of user.
"Payments for Developers" doesn't sound right to them.

~~~
Lukeas14
<https://stripe.com/docs/connect#payments-flow> \- The screenshots on this
page are what your clients would see if you told them to create an account
with Stripe.

~~~
jarcoal
That's pretty cool, I didn't know that, but it isn't going to be enough. Would
you sign up for a site that needs your bank routing number simply based on a
small dialog?

------
kyro
When is Stripe coming to Liechtenstein? Really, what's the hold up?

~~~
BryanB55
I cant tell if this was a joke or not... EVERY SINGLE post about stripe, the
first comment is always "When is stripe coming to X country".

------
tthomas48
I'm recently converted to Stripe Connect for <http://www.buyplaytix.com> and I
LOVE it. So far I haven't had a single ticket seller complain about having to
switch over to it, and not one support request.

------
sgrove
We've been using this for awhile for Zenbox, and it's been such a pleasure.
The implementation was straightforward, and it instantly made Stripe the
easiest integration for our users. We've since pushed every one of our
providers for OAuth as it's just _so_ much nicer from a user's perspective.

Well done to Stripe for such experience-focused feature releases.

------
jwr
Dear Stripe, please come to Europe and take my money.

~~~
superasn
Same for Asia. I'm reckon the revenue generated by expanding their services
overseas would be well worth the additional headache.

Can anyone more knowledgeable (who knows about this industry or finance)
enlighten me regarding what could be the possible reasons that may be stopping
this company from doing so despite all this demand?

~~~
dchuk
I would assume that Stripe would like to be in every locale and demand has
nothing to do with it, they are just having to make sure they're fully
compliant in each major area of the world they want to enter. That is probably
a very large obstacle to overcome.

~~~
Geee
Stripe already works everywhere for customers, so it's compliant, right? I.e.
Stripe can accept credit card payments from everywhere. The current problem is
setting up payments for businesses. Could someone explain why the recipient
country matters?

Startup idea: Set up US based company that redirects money to countries
outside USA.

~~~
rbn
If you want to create a marketplace. your user has to be in the U.S. in order
for them to get paid.

------
pc86
Any idea if or when we'd be able to white label the account creation process
and/or use the API to register users?

I know it's a bit of a leap to get someone willing to sign up for my service
just to have to say "okay, now you just need to sign up for this _other_
service you've never heard of..."

~~~
amfeng
We're currently thinking about this, but no concrete plans or timeline yet --
sorry!

We've tried to make it as seamless as possible for your users to create an
account; it's baked right into the authentication flow instead of having them
separately register. Hopefully that helps, would love to hear your thoughts
here (amber@stripe.com).

<https://stripe.com/docs/connect#payments-flow>

~~~
pc86
Thanks for the response, Amber. This is definitely the best alternative to
just saying "I need you to create a Stripe account, come back when you've done
it."

------
paulgb
Whenever I see stripe use oauth in a new product I get excited thinking that
they're offering OAuth to buyers. I would love to see a service that serves
OAuth with integrated recurring payments. Think DailyCred but with monthly
paid plans for users.

~~~
nostromo
It's on our roadmap. :)

------
brianlovin
Please Stripe, hear me: micropayment support.

~~~
hartleybrody
It pains me to watch all these awesome features rolling out but knowing that
the pricing is keeping me from signing up. The app I'm building will allow
sellers to charge ~$1 for items, and with the 30¢ + 2.9%, Stripe's fees take
up a third of the revenue. Hard to convince sellers to use a platform that
takes that much.

AWS and PayPal seem like the only viable options for us, at this point, but I
anxiously await the day that Stripe rolls out a micropayment pricing tier.

------
devongovett
Payments to users is a HUGE deal for lots of services. Really happy to see
that.

------
espadagroup
This is a game changer to me. Everyone has always been really gungho on
systems to get paid, but there is relatively little activity around paying
people or facilitating others getting paid. Really only Paypal, Wepay, and
Poundpay/Balanced are in this space so it's much wider open to better players
than the getting paid side of things.

------
mrclark411
We've been exercising this API for a couple weeks at DigMyData. So far so
good. Right now the API event history only goes back 30 days so we're having
to "create history" so we can offer some metrics that need events (like
cancellations). Keep up the great work Stripe.

------
benackles
It seems as though Kickstarter should be using this. They currently charge up
to 10% for successfully funded projects. Their rationale is they use Amazon
Payments to process transactions. Amazon charges 3-5% on top of Kickstarter's
cut of 5%. If Stripe charges 2.9% + $.30 that still leaves a couple points on
the table for either Kickstarter profits or to lower the fee for creators.
[http://www.kickstarter.com/help/faq/kickstarter%20basics#Wha...](http://www.kickstarter.com/help/faq/kickstarter%20basics#WhatAreTheFees)

~~~
alanfang
Amazon's rates are actually pretty much the same:
<https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/about?nodeId=6022>

------
stefanobernardi
I implemented stripe connect on <https://donat.io> and it is awesome! The
webhooks are great and the ouath flow is super simple too.

Loving it.

------
rbn
I love Stripe. Really I do. But until I can accept users from around the
world, it seems pretty pointless to use it for a marketplace.

------
callmeed
This is awesome and I've already been building an MVP based on Stripe connect.
Hoping to launch it this week.

FYI, for Rails developers, there's a nice Omniauth/Stripe strategy:
<https://github.com/isaacsanders/omniauth-stripe-platform>

~~~
saikat
Btw, this has since been changed to:
<https://github.com/isaacsanders/omniauth-stripe-connect>

------
sachinag
How many end users _know_ they have a Stripe account? Actually, do any end
users currently have a Stripe account?

~~~
pc
Sorry, I'm not exactly sure what you mean, but in case it helps to clarify:
Stripe Connect is for sellers, not buyers.

~~~
sachinag
Right, so let's say I run a marketplace for video games and such. Back in the
day, we used PayPal MassPay to send payments to our sellers. That required the
sellers to have PayPal accounts to sell on our platform, which almost all of
them had already. Seems like for Stripe Connect to work, our sellers would
have to create Stripe accounts.

My understanding until now was that only developers of websites would have a
need for a Stripe account, and if I merely purchased something via CC on a
Stripe-enabled website, I did not have a Stripe account. So as a marketplace,
I have to encourage/demand that my sellers create an account with a third
party that they haven't heard of before.

Given that I would want to use Stripe if I were building Dawdle from scratch
again, is there a way to have them create a Stripe account without them
_knowing_ they're creating a Stripe account?

~~~
pc
Ah -- so, users can create Stripe accounts during the OAuth flow.

Check out <https://stripe.com/docs/connect#payments-flow>, for example. A
logged-in user will see the page on the left, while a new user will see the
page on the right.

That make sense?

~~~
sachinag
Yup, gotcha - I'd want to customize that page on the right, although maybe
that's not possible. (I already know the level of transactions for my accounts
on average, but perhaps you need that data for underwriting?)

~~~
amfeng
We let you pre-fill certain information (for your user's convenience):
[https://stripe.com/docs/connect/reference#get-authorize-
requ...](https://stripe.com/docs/connect/reference#get-authorize-request)

------
donnfelker
Not sure why this is "hot news" its been around for awhile. It was known as
Stripe Apps before.

------
zapdrive
We are using Stripe for payments, and this new Stripe service would really
help us make it easy to pay our affiliates!

------
adambard
I love Stripe. First Canada, now this?

------
frankdenbow
Love the application fee. Heres to hopping it comes to subscription billing
soon!

------
galactus
Am I the only one who thinks Stripe might be the most important YC startup
ever?

------
lien
What are the fees when transferring between stripe accounts?

~~~
boucher
You can't transfer between Stripe accounts. Charges going through Connect have
the same fees as ones not going through connect (namely, 2.9% and $0.30).

If you're using our application_fee parameter to take your own fee out of a
transaction, you get the full amount you request. Both that full amount, and
the Stripe fee for the charge, are subtracted from the total amount paid to
the seller.

To illustrate, a $100 charge with a $1 application fee would end up sending $1
to the application, $3.20 to Stripe, and $95.80 to the seller.

~~~
lien
This is a huge problem for me. My marketplace was designed to take commissions
out of each sale so our application fee is $0. I have to charge the customers
who buy the products the full amount, and then a percentage of the sale is
disbursed to the seller and our site (the application).

If there are multiple parties involved in referring the sale, I will be
charged not one but a multiple of the Stripe fees whenever money is disbursed
to appropriate parties involved in one single sale.

Furthermore, because I have to process returns I will not be able to send the
payment directly to the seller immediately. The payment would be retained in
my account after a period of time before I could transfer it to the sellers.

------
kellybrooke
Love this company.

------
pppggg
Enough already. We all love stripe. Agreed. Lets not upvote just because.

